# Most Influential Composers to Contemporary Music?



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Apologies if this has come up before - I don't remember any thread about this though. I was just wondering what people's opinions were on who's the most influential composer on new classical music that's written these days. 

My knowledge of contemporary classical music is pretty limited, but if I had to guess, I would say maybe Stravinsky or Debussy, but I really don't know. Listening to an "emerging composers" concert a while back, it sounded like quite a few of them were perhaps inspired by Ives. 

The vastness of different styles of composers nowadays though might make this question hard to answer, but I'm just wondering what the more knowledgeable think about this question.


----------

